# You know you're in love with your BMW when . . . .



## BZATWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

You park your BMW and you keep on looking back at it to take in its coolness in all of its glory.


:thumbup:


----------



## highyo (Jun 12, 2009)

you look at the blue and white emblem and smile. Bavaria!


----------



## BZATWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

You die a little each time you notice a paint chip. ARRRRUUGGH!!!!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

BZATWORK said:


> You die a little each time you notice a paint chip. ARRRRUUGGH!!!!


www.drcolorchip.com


----------



## BZATWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

Needsdecaf said:


> www.drcolorchip.com


Have you used?


----------



## Gruntion (Nov 9, 2008)

BZATWORK said:


> You park your BMW and you keep on looking back at it to take in its coolness in all of its glory.
> 
> :thumbup:


Wow! I tought I was the only one who does that! When ever I park in a garage I stay and watch the attendant drive off to park it - not because I'm affraid they will scratch but, because I like to watch it in action (I know how that sounds but, it's true). She's one sexy beast.....:rofl:


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

You go to the garage just sit inside with the engine off and the radio on; to bask in the smell of leather or is that my wallet on fire?


----------



## nicewonky (Nov 13, 2011)

BZATWORK said:


> Have you used?


Yeah, I'm curious too. These products often sound way better than the "magic" it claims to do. That said, if this product can actually do what the demo video shows, that'll be awesome!!!


----------



## BZATWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

You notice every BMW on the road and you do a mental check as to whether yours is better. . . . .AND IT ALWAYS IS!!!


----------



## Jen13070 (Sep 4, 2011)

You have a 10 minute commute to the office and you decide to take the longer route to work... just so you can spend a little more time driving.


----------



## GunsBMW (Sep 27, 2009)

Or you spend all night on sites like this just seeing what everyone is doing with their cars just so u can get different ideas on what mods to do next to yours


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

When you look forward to hearing the sweet sound of the speed warning chime on the way to work... and again on the way home.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

...when given the option, you prefer to drive rather than fly to your destination.

Just did 2 quick trips, one to Austin and one to Dallas, from Houston. I could've flown there, but enjoyed driving soooooo much more!


----------



## TexEnMan (Jul 30, 2011)

You don't mind carrying that very large key fob in your pocket.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Jen13070 said:


> You have a 10 minute commute to the office and you decide to take the longer route to work... just so you can spend a little more time driving.


It's also better for your car. THAT's the difference between love and lust.


----------



## BZATWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

When you never -EVER would consider letting someone else drive your car.


----------



## Sophisto (Jan 2, 2011)

When you do not mind an ugly wooden shifter and take it for granted on your beloved one.


----------



## BZATWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

When you take any criticism of your car as a personal affront.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

BZATWORK said:


> Have you used?


Yes. Works very well, but you need to do multiple coats is the chip that are deep. But the color match is perfect and it really reduces how noticeable the chip is.

Those examples in the video are more miraculous looking than real life. But it's way better than just a touch up kit from the dealer.


----------



## SuperTerp (Dec 29, 2010)

You don't let children ride in it


----------

